# Does Anyone Have Experience with Zoo Med Timers?



## Oxalis (Jul 23, 2017)

Just curious if anyone has any experience with the timers from Zoo Med or other reptile product companies? My husband and I recently got a new timer for our enclosure but had trouble with one of our lights. We're thinking the bulb is just faulty but has anyone ever experienced trouble with their dome lights after setting up a timer, e.g., if the timer is not powerful enough for the lights?

Would a Zoo Med or other reptile company timer be better suited for the dome lights?

https://zoomed.com/repticare-day-night-timer/


----------



## Tom (Jul 23, 2017)

I've used them. They are no different and no better than the ones available at Walmart or the hardware store. My ZooMed one ran loud and stopped working after a couple of years.


----------



## Alexio (Jul 24, 2017)

I have that one and it works okay but like mentioned is is loud. These timers are rated for a certain number of watts. What do you have plugged into the timer. Like total wattages of all lights?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 24, 2017)

Like so many other items....You'll pay a premium for the picture of the lizard on an item that is at the hardware store cheaper without the picture.


----------



## seanang168 (Jul 24, 2017)

I dont think you need to buy a reptile timer. You can just buy a timer off a hardware shop. I think my generally last 2 to 3 years. I have used both mechanical and electronic type. Both exhibited same lifespan


----------



## kelii (Jul 24, 2017)

I use them, and like them. They've been running for 4 years without any problems.


----------



## Oldbattleaxe (Jul 25, 2017)

Lowe's carries this one for 4.98.


----------



## Oxalis (Jul 26, 2017)

We just had a fun night running around and trying to figure out Steve's lighting issues.  The small (5.5'') dome light turned out to be broken (it had been purchased before 2009), and the PowerSun bulb somehow got a crack in it in our bigger dome light (which I bought in 2013). We resorted to using a multimeter to verify that our larger dome light was not broken, and it wasn't until afterward when I found the bulb had a small crack in it. Steve finally has a heat lamp again, which he loves to sit under. Any reason a PowerSun UV bulb could randomly develop a crack like that? I try to be as gentle as I can with those bulbs. We also noticed in these dome lamps that the lightbulbs solder themselves to the spring plate inside the socket??


----------

